# Main > News >  New free and open cartographic collection

## Mark Oliva

This news is not old, but it's also not 100% new.  However, we are new members here, so we're posting it for the first time.  The Vintyri (TM) Project is in the process of releasing the free and open Vintyri Cartographic Collection under the Open Game License 1.0a.  Being free and open means that it is available for both private and commercial use.  The collection is being released in individual sets, each accompanied by a free, illustrated PDF.  It is available in two versions, one with raster (bitmap) fills and symbols scaled for Fractal Mapper (TM) 8 and the other with raster objects and textures scaled for Dundjinni (TM).  The first three sets are available for free download.  They contain 128 fills/textures and 470 symbols/objects.  About the same amount of material still is on the way along with an FM8 tutorial.  The focal point of the collection rests with symbols and objects of structures based upon genuine European buildings of the Middle Ages.  Each structure is available in varying roof styles.  You can download this material free at the address in my signature.

----------


## Ascension

I'd like to look into this but your sig has no link.  It's in your Contact Info on your member page though.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> I'd like to look into this but your sig has no link.  It's in your Contact Info on your member page though.


Sorry!

I thought I had a URL and E-Mail address there.  Thanks for the heads up!

http://www.vintyri.com
info@vintyri.com

----------


## Jykke

what's the catch with the licence ?=) I mean there has to be one.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> what's the catch with the licence ?=) I mean there has to be one.


I haven't any idea what the catch is.  But if you find one, let me know, and I'll see how we can get rid of it.

In addition to everything the license allows, we also are open to issuing special licenses for things the license might not allow.  If such a license were to be issued, it too would be at no charge.  However, no one ever has asked for any such thing to date.

Our project group has a German business license to avoid problems, but we are strictly non-commercial.  Everything we do is free and open.  We earn our money in other fields.

http://www.vintyri.com
info@vintyri.com

----------


## Jykke

Sounds pretty good. I'll probably check the textures etc out then  :Smile:

----------


## Steel General

Definitely someting to check out... thanks.

----------


## Robbie

Its very nice to have you guys on board now!

----------


## NeonKnight

Damn....Dunjinni and Fractal Mapper only. No CC3 love  :Frown: 

Can I download the symbols and extract, or do I need one of the above mentioned software to extract?

----------


## Jykke

are all the textures just 300x300 pixels ? (in the dunjinni pack they were)

----------


## ravells

We like free and open, that's pretty much our motto too in terms of knowledge distribution (although final product is up to the artist).

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Damn....Dunjinni and Fractal Mapper only. No CC3 love 
> 
> Can I download the symbols and extract, or do I need one of the above mentioned software to extract?


Nothing is encoded.  They are standard ZIP files.  When unzipped, they give you the useable files.  Everything will be quite useable in CC3.

If you want to use them in CC3, I'd suggest that you download the Dundjinni (TM) version.  The graphics there are best suited for CC3 conversions.

However, I haven't used CC3 for a good year and a half, so I don't remember anymore what you have to run in CC3 to convert them into files with the proper CC3 scaling.  On the CC3 mailing list in May or June 2008, I believe, Ralf Schemmenn of ProFantasy posted a message telling how to do that.  You could search the CC3 mailing list archives for that information, or you simply could E-Mail Ralf and ask him.  He's available at:

ralf@profantasy.com

He's also a member here under the user name Uthoroc.

http://www.vintyri.com
info@vintyri.com

Mark Oliva
The Vintyri (TM) Project

----------


## Mark Oliva

> are all the textures just 300x300 pixels ? (in the dunjinni pack they were)


Some are 300 x 300 and others are 400 x 400.

http://www.vintyri.com
info@vintyri.com

----------


## Jykke

Have you planned to release any hi-resolution textures?

----------


## ravells

Slight threadjack, but what does your sig say in English, Jykke? I'm curious! (and I don't speak Finnish  :Frown:  )

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Have you planned to release any hi-resolution textures?


Sorry.  No.  All of these symbols/objects and fills/textures are byproducts.  We made the first round of them for the maps in our Dungeons Daring (TM) RPG Game Masters Guide and are making many more for use in the Jörðgarð (TM) campaign setting that's in development.  Because we have made them (and are continuing to make them) we also release them.  It's important to us that people who use Dungeons Daring and/or Jörðgarð can edit our texts and maps as they wish.  To do that properly, they also need the symbols and fills that we use.

However, these graphical objects all are made to serve our free and open gaming products rather than being creations in their own right.

http://www.vintyri.com
info@vintyri.com

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Slight threadjack, but what does your sig say in English, Jykke? I'm curious! (and I don't speak Finnish  )


Right.  I'm curious too.  With my extremely minimal (and I mean extemely) abilities in Finnish, I came up with the following.  Question marks represent words that are a mystery to me:

? ? beautify but ? belly no you're welcome the what face ?

Come to think of it, looking at that, the words that were less of a mystery to me probably were more of a mystery than those I don't know at all.

Sic transit gloria!

http://www.vintyri.com
info@vintyri.com

----------


## Jykke

Oh, the signature.. x) it's roughly "Cold coffee makes you look better, too bad the stomach can't take what the face requires".. or something like that  :Smile:

----------


## ravells

Hmmm must be a Finnish thing with the surplus or lack of sunlight  :Smile:

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Hmmm must be a Finnish thing with the surplus or lack of sunlight


I think it's spread by the mosquitoes.

----------

